# Applet in Homepage einbinden



## tameck (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe ein Applet in eine Homepage eingefügt. Es wird weder im Firefox und im Internet Explorer angezeigt. Woran könnte das liegen ? 

Danke für eure hilfe im vorraus 

Hier ein wenig Code


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Java-Applets einbinden</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>
   <object classid="java:BDAAD.class" 
          width="800" height="600"></object>
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

und so habe Ich es auch schon versucht


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Java-Applets einbinden</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>
  <APPLET CODE="BDAAD.class" WIDTH="800" HEIGHT="600">
    <param name="BDAAD" value="SELFHTML">
  </APPLET>
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

Grüßle Tameck


----------



## tameck (8. Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

mittlerweile hab Ich auch die Proxyeinstellungen von der Java - Console überprüft die stimmen auch. 

LG Tameck


----------



## tameck (8. Januar 2008)

Also Ich weiß jetzt mittlerweile wo der Fehler liegt und zwar wenn Ich das Applet in der Homepage öffnen will bekomme Ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: BDAAD (wrong name: Abteilungsachen/BDAAD)
```

bei folgendem Code


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Java-Applets einbinden</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>
  <APPLET CODE="BDAAD.class" WIDTH="800" HEIGHT="600">
    <param name="BDAAD" value="BDAAD">
  </APPLET>
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

also denke Ich stimmt der angegebene Pfad nicht oder  ?
Wie kann Ich da denn korrekten Pfad angeben oder irre Ich mich jetzt gerade komplett ?
Also würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen  

Gruß Tameck


----------

